# 1937 Schwinn



## HEMI426 (May 24, 2022)

A good friend of mine just bought a bike, he was told it is a 1937 Schwinn Roadmaster, no pics yet, but could that be correct?


----------



## stezell (May 24, 2022)

If I'm not mistaken @badbob had one for sale awhile back. It's a Schwinn with a Roadmaster badge.

Sean


----------



## saladshooter (May 24, 2022)

Hopefully it's a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme instead of a 1937 Schwinn Roadmaster


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> A good friend of mine just bought a bike, he was told it is a 1937 Schwinn Roadmaster, no pics yet, but could that be correct?




I'm sure someone can find a Schwinn with a Roadmaster head badge.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 24, 2022)

He hasn't joined the Cabe yet but I think he's reading these posts, is a Supreme much better and would the serial no. ID that. He said there is a lock on the fork and the seat down tube is curved. He will get the SN tomorrow. If he brings it over I will take some pics and post them. Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (May 24, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> He said there is a lock on the fork and the seat down tube is curved.


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2022)

1938 Schwinn built Roadmaster


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2022)

1941 Schwinn Built Roadmaster


----------



## hzqw2l (May 24, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> 1941 Schwinn Built Roadmaster
> 
> View attachment 1633334
> 
> View attachment 1633333


----------



## HEMI426 (May 24, 2022)

I just talked to him, he did join the Cabe and he has been doing some internet research, he said it dosen't have a springer front, just truss rods and on the Google he saw a Supreme that was sold here on the Cabe (black with red oxide primer, twinn headlite tank. He has pic's he will post later.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2022)

Yep waiting to to see that CWC-not Schwinn. Maybe something like this…


----------



## HEMI426 (May 25, 2022)

WOW Shawn, that's beautiful, I haven't even seen it myself but I bet it isn't even close to that nice. Talking to him he said it was missing a bunch of parts.


----------



## oskisan (May 25, 2022)

While we wait, A Drum Roll Please...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

Maybe another Huffman Roadmaster?


----------



## oskisan (May 25, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe another Huffman Roadmaster?
> View attachment 1633639



I think he said it has a curved seat post...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

oskisan said:


> I think he said it has a curved seat post...



Oh yeah. Missed that part.


----------



## oskisan (May 25, 2022)

Not sure what this might be. I am not sure if someone looking at a CWC fork/lock assembly would call that a locking fork. The plot thickens.. Curious how the name "Schwinn" came into play here.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Not sure what this might be. I am not sure if someone looking at a CWC fork/lock assembly would call that a locking fork. The plot thickens.. Curious how the name "Schwinn" came into play here.



Every old bike is a Schwinn


----------



## HEMI426 (May 25, 2022)

Here's the pics.


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2022)

Yep 37 tanked supreme. Awesome


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

Nice Schwinn!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

@39zep


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

I can't believe the fork lock still has the key! Has your Bud looked around for more parts? The missing pieces are quite rare and well worth searching for.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)

Nice frame, lock, cathedral stem and fork. Definitely a 1937 RMS. The frame has provisions for the battery basket.

Missing pretty much everything $$$$


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)

Can we get a picture of the bars and serial #


----------



## HEMI426 (May 25, 2022)

One more.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

😍👏😍👏😍👏😍😋😋😋😋

Letter B=$$$$$


LETTER B.=$$$$$$


LETTER B.=$$$$$



LETTER B.=$$$$$



LETTER B.=$$$$$


LETTER B.=$$$$$


LETTER B.=$$$$$


LETTER B.=$$$$$$


LETTER B.=$$$$$$



I THINK IS A SONG NOT EXACTLY THE SAME LETRAS.!!!!

BUT RIMA....JIJIJIJI....🤣😄👏👏👏👏👏👏

Aaahhii Luuulyyy.... 👀  👀  👀  👀 🥰


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)

Que ?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Que ?



Tu me entendistes no te hagas el funny.!!!

Tu Entiendes y si no...S..F..Y...
???FRIEND???

Hahahahaha


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)

Por eso  pregunto. No lo entendi.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## vincev (May 25, 2022)

Seems this thread took a turn and went South.


----------



## oskisan (May 25, 2022)

Is it suppose to be:

Letter B
Letter B
Letter B
Letter B
Speaking words of wisdom....
Letter B


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

vincev said:


> Seems this thread took a turn and went South.



👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 😩😩😩😩😩🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1633770



Entonces dejame Reirme....jijijiji.
👀 🤣 👀 🤣 👀 🤣 👀 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣

Mr....6"4.... ✌️  🤣  ✌️  🤣  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)

Felix, hermano, it’s all in good fun. 😜


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

Yes iam joking Toooooooo.

Now back to the Topic. And ,

Concentrate on the R.master Y Frame..

Command,Command, Vamos, Vamos.

Back Tooo. Work... 👏  👀  👏  👀 ✌️🤝✌️🤝


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

Somebody have Tooo be Gracioso..


Soooo Many straights... 😩  😩  😩  😩

Around here...just laugh...RIE...🤣


RIE..😅



Rie.😅🤣😅


Riete please....😅🤣😅🤣😅✌️🤝✌️😅😅🤣


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2022)

Saw wheat , Schwinn Roadmaster!


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)

That will make a great rusty rider!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 26, 2022)

Congrats Tooo The new  👀  🧐😉🤔👀👏  OWNER  👏 IS THE FRAME & @ FEW PARTS... IS SOLD ALREADY...IS NOT CONGRATS ANYWAY...👏🤝👏😀


Beautiful, Beautiful....Frame. 😅  🥰  😅 👀👏👀👏👀👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏LOOOOOVEEEEE IT.!!!


----------



## Jon Olson (May 26, 2022)

I’ve been there…with just a frame and a few parts…


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2022)

Same here.








This one was a little easier, being a standard 1938 model.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 26, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> Yes iam joking Toooooooo.
> 
> Now back to the Topic. And ,
> 
> ...




No Nintendo!

Ja ja ja


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 26, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> No Nintendo!
> 
> Ja ja ja



Amigo...A. S. B.NUT:

I don't need Play any game...JAJAJA

I HAVE BOY & GIRLS..BOTH 1937.


THANKS.!!! FIRST AND ALWAYS. TOO,

JESUCRISTO +++ A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE.

I DON'T HAVE TOO MENTION CAUSE, THEY KNOWN WHO THEY ARE...HELPS ME WITH. MY (2) 1937 RMS...NOT PERFECT BUT.

I LOVE IT....AND JUST PERFECTAS FOR ME.

TOOO ENJOYED... 😀  👀  🥰  👀 😅🙌👏🙌👏...Soooo buddy have a Beautiful Day W.F&F....✌️🤝✌️





Again.!!!! B. T. THE TOPIC.!!!


----------

